# Fox breeders in UK



## Daffodils (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi, I'm looking for fox breeders in the uk. Can anyone help?


----------



## CrocodileRy (May 28, 2015)

Hi there I have a pair breeding foxes and still have babies


----------



## Daffodils (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi, sorry I'm new to this forum and didn't know I had any replies! Do you still have babies? What kind of foxes do you have?


----------



## CrocodileRy (May 28, 2015)

Hi there, currently I don't have any babies left but should have some the start of the new year, they are European foxes all with different coloration


----------



## Jessica0005 (Oct 24, 2021)

CrocodileRy said:


> Hi there, currently I don't have any babies left but should have some the start of the new year, they are European foxes all with different coloration


Hi i was wondering if you are still breeding foxes? Or knew of anyone that was? Thanks


----------

